# Skunk Loach Tankmates



## aquaninja

Hi all,
I recently purchased a used 75 gallon aquarium, and it came with a few fish. I bought it from a bristlenose pleco breeder, so I have several of them. I also have a skunk loach. All of the fish are doing fine, but I was wondering about good tankmates for these fish. I would like to have a community tank.
Thanks!


----------



## aquaninja

Resources
Skunk Loach (Yasuhikotakia morleti) — Loaches Online
Skunk loach - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Skunk Loach (Yasuhikotakia morleti) Profile


----------



## ElChef194

hey, i had a skunk loach until recently. i loved that little fish, he was a joy to have. i kept him im my 20 gal listed below, before i had the leopard bushfish and clown pleco. i am unsure of the cause of death but he was definately fed upon. i know he is a semi aggresive fish and claimed a "territory" and drove away any fish that bothered him except my opaline gourami and my two cory cats. my opaline recently died, abt a month after my loach, due to a bacterial infection. when i originally bought my skunk loach i kept him with my two dwarf gourami in a 10 gal tank. they got along fine as well. 

i have read that they like other skunk botia or botia of similar size.
he also seemed to do fine with tetras and my glass cats.


----------

